# SKAR Audio support AMAZING!!!



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

My Volume knob was lost/missing from when I got my SKAR 800.1

I emailed on Sunday and the guy answered on his personal email account on this I-phone and emailed me back with a shipping number that the missing part had been marked as shipped with tracking number

ON SUNDAY NIGHT

With service and build quality like that I can see "Fan boy" in my radar.

I have never had service quality like this for any product.

WAY TO GO! I am one happy customer! 

:laugh:


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I've read posts where people have made fun of Skar products. Do you know why that might be?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

build quality like what?

their products are horrible.


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

Kevin (owner of Skar) is/was and always will be known as a scam artist.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Jay211 said:


> My Volume knob was lost/missing from when I got my SKAR 800.1


LOL...why was it missing in the first place?


----------



## hotzie (Oct 28, 2012)

BigAl205 said:


> LOL...why was it missing in the first place?


Lol cuz the last person to return it had forgot to pack it.

OP you might wanna do some research for you jump on kevins nutz.


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

Weird, I never knew any bad skar reviews.
Im pretty happy with the SKAR 800.1 

I mean the guy emailed me on a sunday night at 10pm with a tracking number on the next day.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

How is that amp performing? What application are you using it?


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

Its great but lacks some the the more advanced tuning. Not that you really need it.
The small foot print is great for my mustang!


----------

